# Do I have anything to gain by upgrading my bottom bracket?



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a Shimano 105 group set on my specialized. would I have anything to gain by upgrading to a SRAM red or similar bottom bracket? Other than a lighter wallet?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Depends who you ask. 

The friction in a correctly-adjusted, undamaged bearing with steel balls and non-skanky races is already really, really low. They also last a long time. I wouldn't bother to change out a Shimano bottom bracket unless and until there was something wrong with it. I've actually killed a couple on my mountain bike. I replaced the first one, but I held onto it. The second time, I rebuilt the damaged bottom bracket with new bearings, stuck it back in, and that's what I'm riding now. My road bike is old enough to have an internal bottom bracket, and that's been doing fine for over ten years. (And I do check on it from time to time.)

Of course, someone is always happy to sell you stuff.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input....kind of reaffirms my suspicion
.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I wouldn't change anything until that one gives you a problem. I was getting about 4000 miles out of Ultegra BBs and got sick of changing them out. Even though it was probably more effective to keep changing out the $30 Ultegras, I decided to put a King on my new bike and so far I have no regrets at all. I guess I'll see how it lasts, but for the first 1000 miles it has been absolutely flawless, dead quiet, and smooth as butter. To me, so far, it was well worth the extra $$.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

My Dura Ace BB is just as smooth as my 105 BB.
My Record 11 UT BB is smoother than my Athena 11 UT BB.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You cant run a S(h)ram bottom bracket with a Shimano crank. So,no.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i pulled a set of ceramic bb bearings out of a roubaix yesterday. bike is less than a year old, owner doesn't like to ride in the rain. apparently he doesn't like to take care of his bike, either. the drive side bearing felt like it has gravel instead of ceramic balls rolling around between the races. i replaced them w/ $20.00 worth of enduro steel bearings and he was amazed at how smooth if felt. he didn't believe me when i told him they weren't ceramic. he was appalled when he felt his old bearings. 
you could have the bearings replaced in your shimano cups when they get worn, we do that all the time w/ the enduro kit. $20.00 for parts, about the same for labor. it will be very smooth and should last longer than stock bearings. 
or...
you could buy the chris king as mentioned above. it's the bb equivalent of their headsets...it should last longer than any other bb on the planet. easily the best you can buy. i wouldn't waste money on the ceramic upgrade, definitely not worth it.


----------



## kinguin7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shimano BB cups are identical regardless of which group they come with. And no reason to upgrade except MAYBE longevity, that's money much better put elsewhere if it's burning a whole in your pocket.


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

Wait until they're shot, then put get an Enduro BB or a King. Both are serviceable and will last for years.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Funny enough, the bottom bracket rebuild I did was with the inexpensive kit from Enduro.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

Rollingeezer said:


> I have a Shimano 105 group set on my specialized. would I have anything to gain by upgrading to a SRAM red or similar bottom bracket? Other than a lighter wallet?


No .


----------

